# After upgrade, User/kernel version check failed on ipf



## horseflesh (Aug 10, 2019)

After doing doing a minor update with freebsd-update, a process I have done before, I found a problem I don't understand. 

When trying to reload my firewall rules, I get this error:

`$ sudo ipf -Fa -f /etc/ipf.rules
open device: No such file or directory
User/kernel version check failed`

Reloading ipnat gives a similar:

`/dev/ipnat: open: No such file or directory`

The system is running OK and if I make changes to my rules, they are applied on a reboot. But I guess something is screwed up in userland and I don't know what else might be wrong. 

Thanks if you have any ideas for me! This is a new one, I am stumped. 

More info:

I have a generic kernel and have done nothing beyond basic firewall stuff with this box. 

`$ ipf -V
ipf: IP Filter: v5.1.2 (608)
open device: No such file or directory`

Can't see how to get the version for `ipnat`. 

`$ uname -a
FreeBSD hostnmae 11.2-RELEASE-p13 FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p13`

There is no /dev/ipf or /dev/ipnat, if indeed they are supposed to exist. Never had to think about them before!

Lastly, this problem could have happened a _long _time ago when I went from 11.0 to 11.1. If it only manifests when fiddling with firewall rules I'd rarely have a chance to notice because this box is an appliance that doesn't get a lot of tinkering. Today I happened to do updates and play with rules again.


----------

